# ckacrack plastic drum for kenmore washing machine



## namyenruoj

hi guys,
i was working with my kenmore washing machine. i found out it was leaking at the pump so i replace with a new one tried it it was ok but i notice somewhere else is leaking. i checked it really good and sure enough the plastic drum outside the metal drum i have cracks on it. can this crack be repaired?. thanks


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi:

Plastic can really be hard to get a good fix/repair. Is it a hard plastic or light and some what flexiable? Can you get to it easily?

If you can get to it, rough it up a little with like sand paper, clean the surface really well. You can try my favorite "glue" JB Weld. It is an epoxy, they make a quick set that dries in about 5-10 minutes ( really should let set for a few hours for best bonding).

If that would work consider it as only a temporary fix. It could last forever or
fail after 5 minutes.

BG


----------



## Stedman

I've never tried to patch a washing machine tank but i use some plastic leak patch sealer that is sold at Autozone to repair water reservoirs on ice machines, like BG said, it can fail instantly or last forever but my luck with it has been more positive than negative.


----------



## namyenruoj

thanks i will try that out


----------



## pat mcgroin

+1 for JB Weld.
It works very well when you accidently crack a toilet tank during install as well.


----------



## Basementgeek

I have found that JB weld will stick about any thing to anything, as long as color does really matter. 

They do make a plastic welding device, I bought one 3-4 years ago and since I have had it, I never needed it. I believe in saying " The more tools you have, the less you will need them".

BG


----------

